# كيفية التعامل مع الحوادث المنزلية عند وقوعها



## فرقد ش ن ج (10 أبريل 2010)

كيفية التعامل مع الحوادث المنزلية عند وقوعها

التعامل بالطرق الصحيحة باحتواء الحوادث والسيطرة عليها يقلل من الخسائر الناتجةعنها. فالمنزل هو قلعة الأمان للإنسان، ومكان راحته التي ينبغي أن تكون مسورةبوسائل السلامة للبعد عن الخسائر في الأرواح والممتلكات. 
حوادث الحريق:
عند حدوث حريق لا سمح الله يجب إتباع الخطوات التالية: 
1. إبلاغ الموجودين فوراً بحادث الحريق مع سرعة إخلاء المكان عن طريق مخارجالطوارئ الآمنه. 
2. فصل التيار الكهربائي عن مصدره. 
3. الاتصال بالدفاع المدني على الرقم ( ). 
4. مكافحة الحريق بوسائل الإطفاء الأولية الموجودة مثل طفايات الحريق. 
5. في حال وجود دخان كثيف وضع منديل مبلل على الفم والأنف والزحف على الأرض باتجاهمخرج الطوارئ. 
6. لا تحاول الرجوع إلى موقع الحادث لأخذ أي شئ حتى ولو كان ثميناً. 
حوادث الغـاز:
في حالة اكتشاف تسرب غاز فإن هناك إجراءات يجب إتباعها: 
1. إقفال مصدر تسرب الغاز. 
2. فتح النوافذ. 
3. تجنب إدارة مفتاح إضاءة الكهرباء أو قفله، أو تشغيل مراوح الشفط، أو استخدامأعواد الثقاب. 
4. عند حدوث حريق في الموقع فعليك إغلاق مصدر الغاز ونقله بعيداً عن مكان الحريق. 
5. إذا كان التسرب في شبكة الغاز العمومية فيتم استدعاء شركة الغاز لمعالجتهبالشكل الصحيح. 
ولمعرفة مكان التسرب عليكم بالتالي: 
1. البعد عن الكشف عن التسرب بواسطة أعواد الثقاب. 
2. استخدام الماء والصابون للقيام بالكشف عن التسرب فإذا كان هناك فقاقيع هوائيةفهذا. 
3. دليل وجود تسرب. 
حوادث الزيوت المشتعلة:
عند حدوث اشتعال الزيت ننصح بالأتي: 
1. لا تطفئ الزيت المشتعل بالماء لأنه يساعد على زيادة الاشتعال. 
2. تغطية الوعاء الذي به زيت مشتعل بتغطيته بوعاء أكبر منه لحجب الهواء عنه أوباستخدام قطعة قماش مبلله
ثالثا: إجراءات وسائل السلامة المطلوبة في المنزل

1. توفير طفاية حريق مناسبة مع مراعاة أن تكون في مكان بارز وبعيد عن متناولالأطفال وعمل الصيانة الدورية لها. 
2. تركيب أجهزة كشف الدخان في المطبخ والممرات والعمل على صيانتها واستبدالها عنداللزوم. وتدريب أفراد الأسرة على التجمع في نقطة معينه عند سماع الجرس. 
3. توفير حقيبة إسعافات أوليه مع مراعاة وضعها بعيداً عند متناول الأطفال ويؤمنبها بعض الأدوية والمستلزمات الطبية الضرورية. 
4. تحديد مخارج للطواري وأماكن تجمع أفراد الأسرة عند حدوث حريق. 
5. التدريب على كيفية التعامل مع الحوادث عند وقوعها والتصرف بهدوء ومحاولة مساعدةالأطفال وإخراجهم إلى مكان امن. 
6. ضرورة تعليم الأسرة بهاتف الدفاع المدني ( ) عند حدوث أي طارئ لا سمح الله. 
الاستخدام الصحيح لطفاية الحريق: 
1. نزع مسمار الآمان. 
2. التوجه إلى مكان الحريق. 
3. أخذ المسافة اللازمة حسب حجم الحريق. 
4. الضغط على مكبس الطفاية. 
5. توجيه الخرطوم إلى قاعدة اللهب. 
6. الوقوف باتجاه التيار الهوائي. 
رابعا: الإسعافات الآوليــه

احتمالات وقوع الإصابات واردة وخاصة في حالات الطوارئ ومن الضروري أن نتداركالإصابات على وجه السرعة بعمل الإسعافات الأولية ومنع حالة المصاب من التفاقم. وستناول فيما يلي بعض طرق الإسعافات الأولية. 
الإسعافات في حالة الحروق من الدرجة الأولى:
1. تبريد الحرق بالماء البارد لمدة 20 دقيقه. 
2. لا ينصح بوضع قطع الثلج كي لا يزداد تلف الأنسجة. 
3. تجنب نزع الملابس الملتصقة بالحرق بالقوة. 
4. يغطى الحرق الواسع برداء نظيف. 
5. نقل المصاب إلى أقرب مركز طبي. 
الإسعافات في حالة الجروح:
1. تنظيف الجرح من الأوساخ بواسطة قطعة من القطن أو الشاش المعقم. 
2. إذا كان الجرح عميقا أضغط بواسطة قطعة من الشاش المعقم على موضع الجرح وأستمرحتى يقف النزيف. 
3. نقل المصاب بعد إسعافه إلى أقرب مركز صحي. 
الإسعاف في حالة التعرض الصدمة كهربائية:
1. قطع التيار فور أو سحب السلك الكهربائي بعود خشبي أو سحب المصاب بواسطة ألبسةخاصة أو حزام جلدي. 
2. إذا كان التنفس والنبض منقطعين يجب إجراء الإنعاش القلبي وبصورة مستمرة حتىيعود التنفس وعمل القلب. 
3. يغطى جسم المصاب بغطاء للتدفئة. 
4. ينقل المصاب إلى المستشفى. 
الإسعاف في حالة الكسور:
1. مراقبة الإصابة والتأكد من وجود الكسر وملاحظة العلامات الخاصة به. 
2. عدم تحريك الطرف المصاب. 
3. عدم استعمال العنف في تحريك الطرف المصاب أو سحبه. 
4. تثبيت الطرف المصاب. 
5. وضع جبيرة مؤقتة في حالة توافرها. 
6. نقل المصاب إلى أقرب مستشفى أو مركز صحي. 
التنفس الصناعي:
1. ضع المصاب مسترخياً على ظهره وأنظر في قناة الهواء ومجراها بحيث يتم التأكد منعدم وجود أي عائق أو انسداد وعندها يجب إزالة هذا العائق. 
2. أستنشق نفساً عميقاً ثم أمسك النفس ووضع فمك بفم المصاب وأقفل أنفه بيدك ثمأنفخ ما تم استنشاقه بانتظام في رئة المصاب ويستحسن أن تضع قطعة قماش نظيفة بين فمكوفم المصاب. 
3. راقب صدر المصاب وهو يستنشق نفساً عميقا للتأكد من استجابته للعملية. 
4. أركع قرب رأس المصاب وأمسك بالمعصمين وأضغط بقوة بين الأضلاع لتخرج الهواء منرئتي المصاب. 
5. أرفع اليدين إلى أعلى وأبسطها نزولاً إلى جانبيه وكرر العملية كل لحظة باستمرارإلى أن تعود حالة التنفس للمصاب.


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (10 أبريل 2010)

مشكور على الموضوع


----------



## safety113 (11 أبريل 2010)

Thanks


----------



## civilwalid (15 مايو 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------

